# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  برنامه نویسی خودرو

## 30plas+

سلام دوستان

دارم روی طرحی کار میکنم که یک بخشی از اون مربوط میشه به برنامه نویسی ماشین ( خودرو ). ولی اطلاعات دقیقی در موردش ندارم و کارم لنگ مونده. لطفا کمکم کنین.

ممنون

----------


## m.j_banitaba

منظورتان برنامه نویسی برای استفاده از obdII هست یا نوشتن ECU؟؟؟؟

----------


## 30plas+

> منظورتان برنامه نویسی برای استفاده از obdII هست یا نوشتن ECU؟؟؟؟


فکر کنم واسه خودرو ECU باشه ( اگه اشتباه نکنم ) !

----------


## m.j_banitaba

هردوش برای خودرو هست اما obdII (on board debugging)T یک رابطه بین ECU و دستگاه diag می باشد.
اگه می خواهی ecu بنویسی ecu به تنهایی هیچ چیز خاصی نداره یک برنامه real time  هستش چیزی که در خودرو اهمیت داره فرمولهای مربوط به زمانبندی و پاشش مصرف جریان و... است ECU این امکان رو به ما میده تا مقادیر موتور را در هر لحظه کنترل کنیم مثلا شما می توانید به جای ecu یک مدار plc قرار بدین فقط باید مواظب پارامترهای جرقه زنی باشید.

----------


## 30plas+

در کل میخوام برنامه ای بنویسم که طی ورودی خاصی که دریافت میکنه، عمل خاص خودش رو انجام بده ( مثلا کم کردن و محدود کردن سرعت )

----------


## m.j_banitaba

پس به دنبال اطلاعات راجع به obdII بگردید.

----------


## MehdiElexal

اگر میخوایید سرعت ماشین رو محدود کنید یا باید سیم گاز خودرو الکترونیک باشه یا اگر سیم گاز معمولی هست جاش سروو بگذارید تا بتونید گاز خودرو رو کم و زیاد کنید، درضمن برای خوندن دور موتور خودرو ها دو نوع وجود داره اگر میخوایی مصرف بیاد پایین و دور موتور زیاد نره ، معمولا دو نوع خروجی هست یه مدل بصورت پالس هست که با بالا رفتن دور عرض پالس کم و زیاد میشه یه مدلم هست که خروجی ADC میده که خیلی هم پایدار نیست بخاطر دینام و باید حتما معدل گیری دوره ای شه از خروجی که ماشین هایی که انژکتور نیستن معمولا خروجی ADC دارند ، که به محض استارت خودرو عدد از 8 تا 14 که نهایت دینام هست میره بالا ، البته من رو چند پراید دیدم با اینکه انژکتور بود اما خروجی ADC داشت ، این فیش بصورت یه تک فیش کانکتوری روی گیربکس هست که میستقیم رفته به ای سی یو خودرو ، برای خوندن هم حتما یه مقاومت 100 کیلو بگذار وگرنه اختلال تو دور موتور ای سی یو پیش میاد برای خوندن خودش 
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## seyyed aziz

سلام خسته نباشید بنده یکی از مخترعین هستم متاسفانه اطلاعات کافی در مورد ecu ندارم برای اینکه سرعت خودرو  رو کاهش بدیم و تو یه سرعت معین مثلا 30km/hثابت نگه داشته بشه چیکار باید کرد یعنی یه ولتاژی به ecuداده میشه و ecu این کار رو انجام بده .ممنون

----------


## hotoan_x7

سلام دوستان
ایا کسی برنامه ascetرا داره؟ احتیاج دارم بهش برای شرکت etas هست مربوط به ecu هستش
ممنون

----------

